# Singapore Mantis Reports



## sufistic (Nov 16, 2009)

After reading this my brother and I decided to try and search for T.Elegans in Singapore. Well we haven't found one yet but along the way we did find a couple of other mantids.

*Species:* Hierodula patellifera L3-L4 nymphs

*Quantity:* 3

*Location:* Sungei Buloh Wetland Reserve

*Date:* 16 November 2009

*Additional info:* Click here

*Species:* Possibly Amantis sp. adults male and female

*Quantity:* 5

*Location:* Lower Peirce Reservoir Park

*Date:* 16 November 2009

And the search continues!


----------



## gadunka888 (Nov 17, 2009)

oh my..... you r really lucky! too bad about the t. elegans! i'm looking for it too!


----------



## sufistic (Nov 17, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> oh my..... you r really lucky! too bad about the t. elegans! i'm looking for it too!


I don't know about lucky because we searched for like many, many hours! The vegetation here is too lush to easily spot any kind of mantis.

Do add any species you find to the list! If we can't ID them, the pros here would probably help.


----------



## C.way (Nov 17, 2009)

interesting, even though you didn't manage to get what you are looking for, you get something so awsome


----------



## sufistic (Nov 17, 2009)

C.way said:


> interesting, even though you didn't manage to get what you are looking for, you get something so awsome


Hey there neighbour! At times I wish I was Malaysian so that I could try and find exotic mantids every other weekend! I'll probably be heading to Tapah Hills/Cameron Highlands end of this month to try and find some exotic species.


----------



## C.way (Nov 17, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Hey there neighbour! At times I wish I was Malaysian so that I could try and find exotic mantids every other weekend! I'll probably be heading to Tapah Hills/Cameron Highlands end of this month to try and find some exotic species.


hi neighbor, I wish I have the time like you do, haha, Tapah Hill sounds familiar, seems to be very near to the place I live for 11 years in Perak, currently living in Puchong, yet to have time to check out an ex-reserve forest near my house here, do you come across any database about mantis locality around in South East Asia?


----------



## sufistic (Nov 17, 2009)

C.way said:


> hi neighbor, I wish I have the time like you do, haha, Tapah Hill sounds familiar, seems to be very near to the place I live for 11 years in Perak, currently living in Puchong, yet to have time to check out an ex-reserve forest near my house here, do you come across any database about mantis locality around in South East Asia?


Tapah Hills Forest Reserve is in Perak! It's rather difficult to find that kind of database. But for anything I'd usually consult the Bug Guru, the legendary Mr. Michael Yeh.


----------



## C.way (Nov 17, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Tapah Hills Forest Reserve is in Perak! It's rather difficult to find that kind of database. But for anything I'd usually consult the Bug Guru, the legendary Mr. Michael Yeh.Visit his site here. I don't think the site is updated but Yen recently went on a bug hunt with him while he was in Malaysia.


after viewing some of those pictures, I know where it is now, thanks a lot, hopefully I have to the time to go there again


----------



## Mikevamp (Nov 18, 2009)

When are u guys doing the search again in Singapore? May i join in???


----------



## massaman (Nov 18, 2009)

maybe one of you can find the elusive Parymenopus Davisoni


----------



## sufistic (Nov 18, 2009)

Mikevamp said:


> When are u guys doing the search again in Singapore? May i join in???


Sure thing! Send me your email via PM.


----------



## sufistic (Nov 18, 2009)

massaman said:


> maybe one of you can find the elusive Parymenopus Davisoni


I highly doubt that P. davisoni can be found in Singapore. Even in Malaysia it's so difficult to find. If we do get them, we'll definitely try and breed them.


----------



## C.way (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, how do you people know whether which species is available in which country or location???


----------



## sufistic (Nov 19, 2009)

C.way said:


> wow, how do you people know whether which species is available in which country or location???


I usually google for info. Then verify with experts.


----------



## C.way (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, must be a lot of work to do, isn't there any database that sum up all species and locality of it?


----------



## sufistic (Nov 19, 2009)

C.way said:


> wow, must be a lot of work to do, isn't there any database that sum up all species and locality of it?


This helps too.


----------



## sufistic (Nov 21, 2009)

Update

Wasn't really a bug hunt, but we found:

*Species:* Odontomantis planiceps

*Quantity:* 3

*Location:* Sengkang

*Date:* 21 November 2009


----------



## mantidian (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool I live in Sengkang h34r:


----------



## sufistic (Nov 21, 2009)

mantidian said:


> Cool I live in Sengkang h34r:


Awesome. Loads of small patches of heavily forested areas along the rivers in Sengkang. Bugs everywhere. If you use a light trap at these areas at night, you might just catch a male adult or two.


----------



## Mikevamp (Nov 23, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Awesome. Loads of small patches of heavily forested areas along the rivers in Sengkang. Bugs everywhere. If you use a light trap at these areas at night, you might just catch a male adult or two.


wow pro~ wats a light trap? when will u bring me to hunt them?? im eager to go~~


----------



## sufistic (Nov 23, 2009)

Mikevamp said:


> wow pro~ wats a light trap? when will u bring me to hunt them?? im eager to go~~


I don't use a light trap myself but if you're interested in making one, search for Yen's light trap which is awesome.

I don't think I'll be hunting this week as I'll be in Cameron Highlands over the weekend.


----------



## khabirun (Nov 24, 2009)

Waddup, sorry for going AWOL for 2 years, i had to serve the country, National Service FTL! &lt;_&lt; 

Oh and I'm Sufistic's younger brother.

These are the pictures of the probable Hapalopeza sp. (can i get a confirmation on this, pls thanks.)

Oh and sorry for the noobish pictures, not very good at this hehe.

Female







Male











Mating, the male didn't waste anytime, he was all over her when he got in her enclosure
















Ooth


----------



## mantidian (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice species, dunnoe wat it is though...

it would be nice to get these into culture!


----------



## massaman (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah I am sure there is alot of people that would love to have them in their breeding regiment or culture them and I know I would but I am in the U.S!


----------



## massaman (Nov 24, 2009)

looks kind of like a acromantis species by the head!


----------



## sufistic (Nov 24, 2009)

It does seem like an Acromantis sp although we're not really sure what it is. Perhaps Christian could help?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like Amantis sp....


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 24, 2009)

How big is the mantis? i guess it is very small, probably not even an inch. Good spot Bro!!


----------



## sufistic (Nov 24, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> How big is the mantis? i guess it is very small, probably not even an inch. Good spot Bro!!


You know what Bro, I think you might be right. It does look more like an Amantis sp than an Acromantis sp. Yeah, they're very small, the female's only 2 cm. They're extremely fast, good fliers and males are easily attracted to light.


----------



## khabirun (Nov 24, 2009)

Not to mention very aggressive towards each other, the male was literally slapping the female around before he did his thing lol.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 24, 2009)

sufistic said:


> You know what Bro, I think you might be right. It does look more like an Amantis sp than an Acromantis sp. Yeah, they're very small, the female's only 2 cm. They're extremely fast, good fliers and males are easily attracted to light.


Acromantis sp. has lobes on legs but don't see them on your pics so it is not Acromantis. It might be Gonypeta sp but likely to be Amantis instead. There are at least two species in your region, Amantis irina and Amantis reticulata.


----------



## sufistic (Nov 24, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Acromantis sp. has lobes on legs but don't see them on your pics so it is not Acromantis. It might be Gonypeta sp but likely to be Amantis instead. There are at least two species in your region, Amantis irina and Amantis reticulata.


That's valuable info Yen! Thanks for assisting in the ID! I found a photo of the Amantis sp in a Chinese forum and it's identical to what we have. Too bad I don't know Chinese!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 24, 2009)

sufistic said:


> That's valuable info Yen! Thanks for assisting in the ID! I found a photo of the Amantis sp in a Chinese forum and it's identical to what we have. Too bad I don't know Chinese!


Hey don't take it 100% man i am not ID expert, just to share my thought Bro. If you plan to culture this species, keep a culture of spring tail as well. if this indeed is Amantis sp. hatchling is really small and might not be strong enough to handle fruit flies.

Amantis nawai has been bred in Taiwan.


----------



## sufistic (Nov 24, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Hey don't take it 100% man i am not ID expert, just to share my thought Bro. If you plan to culture this species, keep a culture of spring tail as well. if this indeed is Amantis sp. hatchling is really small and might not be strong enough to handle fruit flies.Amantis nawai has been bred in Taiwan.


I just found another photo of an Amantis sp. from another Chinese forum and the head is very similar, so I'm leaning towards Amantis sp. The ooth is very, very small so you're right about the spring tails. We didn't plan to actually culture this species, it was just our luck to have found a male and a female. We let them do their thing and next thing you know an ooth came out. The size of the ooth is like 0.5-1 cm.


----------



## C.way (Nov 24, 2009)

the ooth looks very familiar, I think I've collected one about 2 weeks ago in my father nursery, yet forgot where I left it...


----------



## Mikevamp (Nov 26, 2009)

sufistic said:


> UpdateWasn't really a bug hunt, but we found:
> 
> *Species:* Odontomantis planiceps
> 
> ...


Alamak~ Why never jio me... I left my msn to your mailbox, did u get it?

Next round must jio me ok? Hard to find mantids lover in Singapore...


----------



## sufistic (Nov 26, 2009)

Mikevamp said:


> Alamak~ Why never jio me... I left my msn to your mailbox, did u get it?Next round must jio me ok? Hard to find mantids lover in Singapore...


LOL sorry bro we weren't actually looking for mantids but we found those anyway. They're like everywhere.


----------



## mantidian (Nov 29, 2009)

khabirun said:


> Waddup, sorry for going AWOL for 2 years, i had to serve the country, National Service FTL! &lt;_&lt; Oh and I'm Sufistic's younger brother.
> 
> These are the pictures of the probable Hapalopeza sp. (can i get a confirmation on this, pls thanks.)
> 
> ...


Hey went to MacRitchie today and found a female of this species. Wow are they aggresive; she took down a flying termite twice her size! Not sure if she's fertile...Sufistic can I borrow your male?


----------



## gadunka888 (Nov 30, 2009)

Singapore mantis

Facebook group for Singapore mantis breeders!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 11, 2009)

So I stumbled across a photography forum and I'm shocked that these photographers managed to find some awesome mantids here. Please help me verify ID.

*Creobroter sp.*

Photo from this thread.

*Rhombodera sp.*

Photo from this thread.

*Euchomenella sp?*

Photo from this thread (scroll down).

*Leptomantella sp. nymph?*

Photo from this thread.

*Theopropus elegans nymph*

Photo from this thread (scroll down).

*Unknown sp. 1*

Photo from this thread.

There are a couple more. I must say I'm really surprised that Creobroter exists here. Gotta go bug-hunting soon.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 11, 2009)

Some nice photos they have!


----------



## Christian (Dec 11, 2009)

The unknown one is _Statilia_ sp. The others are right so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Some nice photos they have!


Yeah they're pros. I seriously need to get a macro lens.



Christian said:


> The unknown one is _Statilia_ sp. The others are right so far.


Many thanks Christian.



Chase said:


> Great photos!


Yeah the photographers did a great job. I still don't get how lucky they are to have spotted those mantids easily. I've never found all of those in Singapore except for Euchomenella and Leptomantella.


----------

